# Muses on the Cathedral, Box Freestone, Feb 2012



## Els (Mar 10, 2012)

A while back I had to ferry a car down to Melksham so I thought it might be a good opportunity to take a quick gander at Box Freestone quarry. The Cathedral has really caught my eye over the years, seeing so many pictures, so I really wanted to take a few of my own in an attempt to capture the wondrous light, shade and colors there in.

Once inside the quarry, finding my way to the Cathedral was a little bit interesting, not having a guide and being more used to explores where the fire exits are clearly marked, but after a while I felt confident enough to get there on my own. 

The real advantage in doing a space like this solo is that you can really take your time over the pictures and get them 100% perfect without having to worry about anyone getting in the way or moaning that they are bored. 

Warm up...











Entre...





Hole...





Shale...





Capturing light...





So fire me...


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 10, 2012)

Beautiful photos. 
Mental for doing it solo tho. 
Could your 'hole' and 'shale' pics be stitched together?!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 10, 2012)

Well done. cracking photos.


----------



## King Al (Mar 10, 2012)

Superb pics Els!


----------



## highcannons (Mar 10, 2012)

Ace, your right about the solo thing tho' its nice to be indulgent and be able to take your time....


----------



## krela (Mar 10, 2012)

I need to get back here with enough time to take the photos I want to take too, it's an amazing place for sure. Thanks for your solo take on it, props to you for doing it. It was worth it!


----------



## Els (Mar 10, 2012)

Hey cheers all. I took some maps but realised within about .05 of a parsec they would be totally and utterly useless, so I just had to trust the "sign posts". I sort of went in a bit, backtracked a bit, a bit futher each time until I got there and I was confident I could get back ok. Might try stiching the two pics but was sort of using the 20mm prime to try and capture the light exactly.


----------

